# Pokemon as you've never seen! A comparison between the anime and manga



## SatoSky (Sep 4, 2007)

Contrary to what most may think that the Pokemon anime series isn't based on anything, believe it or not the original Japanese version of the Pokemon anime is actually based on a manga and has had some stuff cut and censored that was in the original manga. For example take a look at this maga scan below taken from Satoshi Taijiri's pokemon manga called Pokemon Getto Da Ze! (Note: I only have a page of it from a long time ago but it should make for a good comparison) *Also note that the manga is meant to be read from right to left*:



This scene in the manga above for whatever reason has been completely altered in the original Pokemon anime.

So I'll cut my explanation into 6 different parts describing each scene, to make it easier for you to follow:

1. For starters the anime handles this scene differently from the manga, as it shows Ash draging Pikachu behind him with Pikachu himself facing the oposit direction to the anime it's supposed that the animators didn't want to make this scene more cruler than it actually is. Here's two anime screen cap of those scenes:





2. Next it shows Ash saying something to Pikachu in the manga, it the anime it shows a birds eye view of him speaking to Pikachu. Here's a image of that scene:



3. In the manga Pikachu turns his head away from Ash, in the anime he does the exact same thing which as done really well. See in the screen cap below:



4. The scene where Ash croutches down to Pikachu is delivered the same way in both the manga and anime and is animated very true to the actual design. See for yourself:



5. In the manga Pikachu speaks supposly telling Ash that he doesen't want to go, in the anime it adds some filler in making Ash ask Pikachu whever he likes him or not. It also goes into detal about him being able to talk and eventually makes Ash analize Pikachu with his Pokedex. Not to mention the animators seem to make Pikachu have a cat like attitude and make him lick himself all over once again this never happened in the manga. See below of Pikachu's cat like behavior:



6. Finally this is where we separate the men from the boys, in the manga Satoshi Taijiri originally intended Ash to have a short temper and in return for Pikachu's arogance he smacks him. In the anime this scene is delivered differently and makes Ash take off his gloves and point his finger towards Pikachu allowing him to sniff it (WTF did they have in mind) and then Pikachu refuses and Ash sighs. Here's an image of that scene:



So by this comparison it proves to you and may shock you that the T.V series is less "true to the original"


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 4, 2007)

There's this show called Naruto. Don't know if you watch it. But it has a manga, and after reading it, I realized how much more brutal and bloody it is compared to the original.

It's kind of like when books go to movies.... they just can't be emulated in quite the same way. Like the Harry Potter movies. I think they would have worked STACKS better as a tv series instead.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 4, 2007)

Pokemon is for kids.


----------



## Denji (Sep 4, 2007)

Project X said:


> Pokemon is for kids.



And kids-at-heart.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 4, 2007)

Is the TV supposed to be kinkier?


----------



## B (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL YOU'RE LIKE THE FIRST PERSON TO EVER MAKE THIS ASTONISHING DISCOVERY. PURE AMAZEMENT, I TELL YOU WUT


----------



## Dave (Sep 4, 2007)

can i have a pickachu?


----------



## Stalker-Kun (Sep 4, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhh yea son!


----------



## Dre (Sep 4, 2007)

some one hook it up with some pokemon manga, i heard they fight to the death in the manga.


----------



## Jannoy (Sep 4, 2007)

> believe it or not the original Japanese version of the Pokemon anime is actually based on a manga


Nuuu. 

The Pokemon games came before all that other stuff: manga, anime, TCG, etc.

It all started with the Original Red Version and Green Version, localized overseas to be known as Pokemon Red and Blue Versions.


----------



## Stalker-Kun (Sep 4, 2007)

damn son you late you think we dumb. we know what a manga is boy.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2007)

Bulbasaur dupe? I doubt it, Bulbasaur has more emotions and tears...

_"I PUNCHED A WALL AND HRT MY HAND! WHY ME?"_ - Bulbasaur


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm gonna be nice.

Pretty much all anime are based off of their manga counter-parts, which have been released maybe a year before to even up to 10 years before.

It's exactly like movies. Almost all movies are based solely off of their novel counter-part in which many or few details and scenes are left out and/or are edited according to the movie director's decision.


----------



## Michael Jordan (Sep 4, 2007)

pokemon still one of the most badass show ever


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Sep 4, 2007)

Pikachu rape! Nom nom nom nom


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Sep 5, 2007)

Fuck the FCC, Fuck the MPAA, and Fuck the ESRB. 

That is all.


----------



## Stalker-Kun (Sep 5, 2007)

.................que?


----------



## Deviate (Sep 5, 2007)

Isn't that a doujin and a not a manga? It looks like this hentai doujin where Ash rapes Pikachu for not listening to him.


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Sep 5, 2007)

I prefer the doujins with AshxMisty or AshxMay myself.


----------



## Ash (Sep 5, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Isn't that a doujin and a not a manga? It looks like this hentai doujin where Ash rapes Pikachu for not listening to him.



Yeah, it is. I have it. XD


----------



## reddik (Sep 5, 2007)

ZOMG Ash hit Pikachu someone call the RSPCA On a side note I didn't even know it was based on a manga until now, wow Ash is way more brutal than he is in the anime.


----------



## Kubisa (Sep 5, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Isn't that a doujin and a not a manga? It looks like this hentai doujin where Ash rapes Pikachu for not listening to him.



wat?

Well it's good to see Ash laying down some authority on that disobedient little prick Pikachu.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 5, 2007)

Poor Pikachu


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 5, 2007)

I really do miss the Pokemon manga. They kicked so much ass.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow nice comparison I couldn't have put it better myself, and WOW Pikachu got bitchslapped by Ash. If only they kept that scene in the anime then the series could have been for a more mature audience!

Did the Pokemon anime have any fanservice in it, because it's been a long time since I remember and last watched it.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 5, 2007)

I never did like the anime(but i do like Hikari :3),i like the manga and the games


----------



## SatoSky (Sep 5, 2007)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Wow nice comparison I couldn't have put it better myself, and WOW Pikachu got bitchslapped by Ash. If only they kept that scene in the anime then the series could have been for a more mature audience!
> 
> Did the Pokemon anime have any fanservice in it, because it's been a long time since I remember and last watched it.



Why yes it did but the Pokemon anime may not show humans hitting them but their are alot of further offensive gestures and fanservice scenes in it. Here's a few of the following (Note: Some of these scenes were taken out of the Pokemon dub for being too rude or violent):

*Slapping: Done by Misty in episodes 1 and 3*



*Boobs: Worn by James in the Porta Vista beach contest in episode 18*



*Boobs again: This time a lost childs parent hugs Ash thinking he was her son in episode 27*



*Flipping the bird: Meowth's middle paw is drawn way bigger than usual in episodes 30 and 54. The dub version painted his middle paw away on T.V but left them in the DVD's*



*Guns: Ash being threatened by the Warden of the Safari Zone with his gun in episode 35*



This is why it makes me wonder why Japan could show and attempt to reveal this much, yet they can't allow a Pokemon to get smacked yet Ash can get slapped by Misty : 

Obviously later on Pokemon got even more censored and dumbed down even in Japan so these law breaking scenes for Pokemon audiences only lasted for a short while.


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Sep 5, 2007)

lol at the fact that that's from a AshXPikachu doujin


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 6, 2007)

?\(?_o)/? said:


> lol at the fact that that's from a AshXPikachu doujin



Thats what I thought too. I don't think the anime was preceded by any canon manga. Just the video games.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Sep 6, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> *Slapping: Done by Misty in episodes 1 and 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've decided to quote those 3 in particular. lol at the fact that I've never seen that first one with Misty slapping Ash, what exactually happened in that scene anyway?

And that 2nd one with James with fake boobs was banned if I remember yet they aired that episode on T.V later but they took that scene out.

Then finally that last one looks like meowth's just putting his paw on his face while thinking, but I never saw it that way before


----------



## reddik (Sep 7, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> *Boobs: Worn by James in the Porta Vista beach contest in episode 18*



James???


----------



## Shazback (Sep 7, 2007)

I liek mudkips.

Also, isn't there a game about this Pokemans you talk of?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, IMO, most of the Pokemon mangas are much better than the anime, and usually have content that can't be shown on the anime. Team Rocket was known for killing Pokemon in the game and manga and Galactic too I believe.


----------

